# Worth showing?



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, am hoping to get some feedback on the strengths/weaknesses of this guy.

I know I'd have to show him in the "purchased fish" class.

I bought him from a breeder, picked him out with zero guidance, so if I really flubbed, it's okay, just say so, and he will be a well-cared-for pet only.

The last thing I was going to set out to do was reds and blues, I prefer yellows and coppers and "something different," but I liked his form and besides the bit-overlong anal fin, I found I really liked him.



Not a total n00b aquarist, but very novice at serious Betta stuff.

I just applied to join IBC group, and am reading and wading thru a ton of info on the 'net, in hopes of one day being ready to do a good job with a spawn or two.

Edit to add: He is about 3.5 months in this pic.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Anal fin is a bit long. From what I can see, the caudal fin is rounded, which seems to not be liked. The spread is good, but his ventrals should be longer. Dorsal is good, although it could be wider.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

PurpleJay said:


> Anal fin is a bit long. From what I can see, the caudal fin is rounded, which seems to not be liked. The spread is good, but his ventrals should be longer. Dorsal is good, although it could be wider.


Thank you for your comments.

There is a bit of a slope to his anal, as well--is that also a fault?

I'm awaiting access to the IBC site with the standards and so forth, just trying to develop my "eye" for now.

On the caudal, do you mean the uppermost and lowermost edges are rounded and this is not liked?

Or the overall shape?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The upper and lower corners. The caudal should form a sharp "D" shape. In a perfect world, you should be able to draw a circle around the whole fish, and have no gaps between the line of the circle and the fish, and no spots where the fins stick out, if that makes sense. In which case, the anal slant isn't ideal because it takes the fish out of that symmetrical circle shape.

Is he show worthy? I do not know. I'm a veil girl, personally. He sure is pretty, and wouldn't be wasted as a pet if he's not destined for the show beanie.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

hrutan said:


> The upper and lower corners. The caudal should form a sharp "D" shape. In a perfect world, you should be able to draw a circle around the whole fish, and have no gaps between the line of the circle and the fish, and no spots where the fins stick out, if that makes sense. In which case, the anal slant isn't ideal because it takes the fish out of that symmetrical circle shape.
> 
> Is he show worthy? I do not know. I'm a veil girl, personally. He sure is pretty, and wouldn't be wasted as a pet if he's not destined for the show beanie.


Thank you. That makes sense.

I'm just trying to learn, and improve my eye.

Got a decent eye for a horse or a dog--water world conformation is a whole other ballgame. 

As I look thru thousands of pics, I do now know what I like, and what I do not, but that doesn't mean I feel ready to make my own judgement calls, on each fish. Don't know enough yet.

I thought he was awful pretty, and succumbed to his charms, probably before I knew enough, but, as I said, he will be either a pet or perhaps spawn one day, if I feel I have a female that will complement him and improve his weaknesses.

I have three females at the moment, from two different breeders, and will be adding a couple more in the near future.

What's the best subforum, to get some help in evaluating them? I don't want to waste anyone's time or post in the inappropriate section.

Edit to add: Oh, and PS, since you said you are into veil tails--the other male I wanted was a veil tail, and he took my breath away. My guy wasn't cheap, but this other Betta dude went for an astounding price. Not sure if that necessarily means I have a good eye, OR if I just have a knack for picking out expensive stuff :lol:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is the place for show evaluations. If you are evaluating for breeding purposes, you want the breeding section - the next one up on the list. You may also find some help through your local IBC chapters. Once your membership is finalized, you can check the files for any groups in your area.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

hrutan said:


> This is the place for show evaluations. If you are evaluating for breeding purposes, you want the breeding section - the next one up on the list. You may also find some help through your local IBC chapters. Once your membership is finalized, you can check the files for any groups in your area.


My membership is finalized now, so that's good.

Okay, I'll post some pics of the girls when I get a chance, in the breeding section, then, thanks.

As I suspected, there are no IBC chapters anywhere in my state--looks like a two-day road trip would be necessary, for any events or meetings.

I am accustomed to no resources for things like this, living in rural Appalachia--I'm a happy girl if I can just keep my neighbors from starvin' the '**** dogs to death in the backyard--and I'm allowed to say that, since I'm a native


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Bwahaha, okay. Seems good. Be sure to join the IBC Facebook group! You'll definitely get a lot of help there!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't take my words for treasure but this is my evaluation:

His body is broad and brawny, which I like. And there seems to my be any scale misplacement so another plus.

I would like to see his dorsal a bit bigger so improving that would be beautiful. 

His caudal is rounded, like the others said, it's not liked. A sharp "D" tail is what you are tying to search for.

His anal fin is long, but can be fixed and balanced out.

His ventrals seem a bit puny, extend the length to a symmetrical size and you'll have some nice ventrals.

What exactly are yor goals for this fish? Pattern wise? Butterfly? Marble...?


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Don't take my words for treasure but this is my evaluation:
> 
> His body is broad and brawny, which I like. And there seems to my be any scale misplacement so another plus.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks.

This is helping me to learn. Like you, I have some set ideas about what I like in the fish's body, before even looking at the fins.

As far as goals, next generation would be some of what you already mentioned, fixing the anal fin, and sharpening the edges of the caudal (I've done lots of looking and comparing, after you guys mentioned this).

As far as the dorsal, I was thinking a cross to something DT or carrying DT, at some point, but I will, obviously, need mentoring help to make a decent decision about that.

Pattern wise, I'd like to keep working on really balanced, crisp BF markings.

I do have a nice marble female, but these guys will probably be a ways down the road, if I even ever do it. And again, I'd want feedback on the choice of this female v. another at some point.

He actually arrived with damaged ventrals, so I'm waiting to see if any of that straightens up and looks better--if it's just injury and they could be improved in next generation, fine, but if it's genetic, meh, I'll probably just keep him as a really pretty pet dude.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Being a nice pet would be nice. Enjoy your little fish friend! He's beautiful!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Being a nice pet would be nice. Enjoy your little fish friend! He's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If he is young, specially if he was power grown, his ventrals should reach the anal fin's length. This is why it is best to breed 5-6 month olds - fins should have developed.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

indjo said:


> If he is young, specially if he was power grown, his ventrals should reach the anal fin's length. This is why it is best to breed 5-6 month olds - fins should have developed.



He is indeed young, seems very much an undeveloped baby to me, and is only a bit over three months old in that pic.


What does "power grown" mean, in the fish world?

I know what it is to grow babies too much too quickly, in feeding futurity horses and halter prospects--is this the same with Bettas?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically yes - keeping them in big tanks with lots of nutritious food.
Fast body growth usually show smaller fins. Many commercial breeders keep their stock in small containers so their bodies don't grow that fast but the fins develop more. So they can get 3-4 month olds with full fins. But usually the ventrals will get longer as they age


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

indjo said:


> Basically yes - keeping them in big tanks with lots of nutritious food.
> Fast body growth usually show smaller fins. Many commercial breeders keep their stock in small containers so their bodies don't grow that fast but the fins develop more. So they can get 3-4 month olds with full fins. But usually the ventrals will get longer as they age


Hmm, very interesting, thank you.

I've had him a couple weeks now, and he came to me as, um, kinda hard to describe, but as you've clearly been an aquarist for a long time, I think you'll understand what I mean--you know when you can't pinpoint a single symptom, but you can still tell a fish is rather weak and not thrifty?

Just in the last few days, he's seemed to have started coming into his own and feeling a lot better.

Bubble nest today in the back left corner, probably a decent indication he does feel a bit better, finally ;-)


----------

